

Wire Retracts Promise Not to Read Your Messages - codezero
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/wire-built-by-ex-skype-employees-retracts-promise-not-to-read-your-messages

======
DigitalSea
Seems Wire were simply trying to ride the trend of proclaiming your
application/service is hack proof and your messages cannot be read from the
likes of the NSA or employees of the company. I am glad that they were called
out on this. Seems to be in bad taste that they did not publicly acknowledge
the removal and give an explanation.

I will not be using Wire. Not because their service doesn't truly protect your
privacy, because hardly any major app (Skype, Facebook Chat) does, but rather
because they chose to quietly sweep the claim under the rug and not publicly
fess up that they made a claim they could not guarantee with a high level of
certainty.

------
smt88
For those looking for an alternative, there are some open-source messaging
applications that encrypt messages on the device, making it impossible for the
company to read them. Can't remember the URLs right now though.

